# Jeep Questions



## Toby Dykes (Aug 7, 2011)

dose anybody know if I can get info online anywhere like you get out of a Hayes manual on a 1999 Jeep G C L ?:wave:


----------



## Toby Dykes (Aug 7, 2011)

Toby ***** said:


> dose anybody know if I can get info online anywhere like you get out of a Hayes manual on a 1999 Jeep G C L ?:wave:


where is the sensor or pressure switch that brings the fan on for A/C?


----------



## Scottg1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Do you mean the radiator electric fans? When the a/c is kicked on it should turn a fan on at the same time.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

For a Haynes manual look go to a local parts store or here
Do It Yourself (DIY) Auto Repair Manuals from Haynes
Whichever is easier for you. but does the fan come on at all? when you reach operating temp?


----------

